# Are there only 10 or 15 of us



## bike (Jul 10, 2015)

who collect bike parts, accessories and memorabilia?
Seems few people react to rare listings I put up and then they think I am having a fire sale and make 10% offes.  I would buy all day if they could provide that quality at those prices-but- surprise- they cannot.

Also pre net we used to love to trade - it was like a poker game- FUN! now people just want to pay with the devil (paypal) :<( no fun


----------



## catfish (Jul 10, 2015)

How is in the 10 - 15? Besides Me, you, Scott M. and Brother Patric?


----------



## bike (Jul 10, 2015)

I guess I was overly optimistic-but don't forget Mark Mann and rustystone...also few others not on the net


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jul 10, 2015)

I collect for bikes I have, sell parts for other people's bikes I don't have, and memorabilia when I need to decorate.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 10, 2015)

I've amassed a small but quality laden display collection.
I like the stuff you've posted Paul, but many times, they are items I already have. I don't really buy to flip, so unless its a super good deal, I usually don't buy duplicates.
I'm sure that most if not all of the things I have were passed between you/Paul, Ed, Scott and Patric at some time. 
I go through phases where I'll be picking up tire related stuff or hub manufacturer stuff. Lately, it's been license plates. I'm kind of tapped out on those, so I'm just waiting to see what strikes my fancy next. I would like to get one of those super cool New Departure bell display trees, hint, hint!


----------



## wspeid (Jul 10, 2015)

I've been on a very limited budget the last 2 years so I've only been able to buy the parts I need most, but I always check the posts and may start to get some money for extras going forward.  So consider me an up and coming future member of that group.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 10, 2015)

I collect what I can find and I have never been the guy to pay a premium for an true accessory at a dealer's swap table or wrestle the world for it on ebay.
I'd love to have some of those New Departure bells, but unless I get lucky and find it in a glass case at an antique mall well below "market" price or happens to be on a local find bike, probably not going to happen and since they are rare, really unlikely it'll happen.
If I do come across one, it'll be a bonus as they were at the time.

I can justify stepping up for the right bike or OEM accessory/part I am missing or I know can be used on a future bicycle and I have bins and parts cabinets of somewhat rare stuff.
But for a purpose, not for itself.

Chris


----------



## bike (Jul 10, 2015)

That is why I have antiquebikePARTS.com- I think of each part as industrial design art


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jul 10, 2015)

Do you guys know where the tree is that grows uncirculated unrestored originals?


----------



## slick (Jul 10, 2015)

Im not a parts guy. If i do buy a part, its a bell for the bike or a better pair of useable, unbent pedals. Something of that sort. I do have a parts box but its mainly hubs for the guts since i ride all of my bikes i own. If i haven't ridden it yet, its because it needs to be detailed or serviced.


----------



## Boris (Jul 10, 2015)

If we had some sort of formal CABE caste system here, there would be no need for excuses.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 10, 2015)

Personally, I really dislike the the obsessed collector wheeling and dealing, the going around a flea market at zero dark thirty with a flashlight and elbowing other people out of the way...  I don't NEED any of this crap and wrassling fer it is not my idea of fun.   To paraphrase the old theosophist saying, when the crap is required it shall appear.


----------



## bike (Jul 10, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Do you guys know where the tree is that grows uncirculated unrestored originals?




Yes!


----------



## bike (Jul 10, 2015)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Personally, I really dislike the the obsessed collector wheeling and dealing, the going around a flea market at zero dark thirty with a flashlight and elbowing other people out of the way...  I don't NEED any of this crap and wrassling fer it is not my idea of fun.   To paraphrase the old theosophist saying, when the crap is required it shall appear.




THat is the biggest rush!n now about 10% or less of what it used to be like-out early working hard to find treasure- no one OWES me or you a deal


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jul 10, 2015)

A rush for some, a bad trip for others!  And no one "owes me a deal"- where the heck did that come from?  Sometimes they happen, mostly not.


----------



## slick (Jul 10, 2015)

Andrew Gorman said:


> Personally, I really dislike the the obsessed collector wheeling and dealing, the going around a flea market at zero dark thirty with a flashlight and elbowing other people out of the way...  I don't NEED any of this crap and wrassling fer it is not my idea of fun.   To paraphrase the old theosophist saying, when the crap is required it shall appear.




I fully agree. All of those trinkets belong on a bike being ridden. I guarantee people have posted want ads for 99% of the stuff sittin in someones display case collecting dust that they need to complete their bike. Now isn't that the same general idea most have about parting a bike out? It's ok to do because those parts are helping complete multiple bikes. Well same goes with a packed display shelf right? Those parts can help complete bikes. Just sayin....
and no, i don't part out anything. Id rather lose money and sell it complete. Ive actually saved a good dozen bikes from being scattered across the U.S.A.


----------



## Nickinator (Jul 10, 2015)

We are out at the swaps at 5 am, because we love to search and find rare stuff. It is hard work, a lot of traveling, gas $ and lost sleep, and most of the time you come up empty-handed, but that's how it goes. But then every once in a while you find something fabulous.

We usually only keep what we need for current projects as well, and don't have space, funds or a need for a cabinet full of cool stuff. Not that we don't enjoy other people's collections  Also many times Nick will know a friend who needs it for their bike, and he likes to help people out that way. 

Darcie


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 10, 2015)

I think a lot of what Paul is talking about are display/advertising items. Clocks, signs, doodads etc.
 I'm sure, that we all have the milk crate filled with bits and pieces which will eventually find their way on to bicycles.
 The advertising stuff is a whole different animal, and if you venture into that realm, you might just find out how addicting that can be.
It ain't cheap, but quality never is!


----------



## Wcben (Jul 10, 2015)

My collections are wide and varied.  I'm focused on getting my one bike restored, I've spent many times the original purchase price of my bike (both in 1903 and when I bought it in 1987). On gathering the correct parts, I still need to find the right front hub (32 hole THOR ideally) and a hussey stem... Then all thats left will be more nickel and paint..... Due to the economy the last few years, money has been tight, I have acquired some very rare and choice parts in the last few years, just need a couple more.... I've also gathered some advertising pieces that tie to my Racycle.... Would do more if I could but the funds just aren't as common as they were a few years ago..... For now, I collect knowledge and try to share that with others if I can help them as a few did with me when I first started on the CABE.


----------



## catfish (Jul 11, 2015)

Wheeled Relics said:


> Do you guys know where the tree is that grows uncirculated unrestored originals?




It's in my back yard.


----------



## catfish (Jul 11, 2015)

The late night / flash light swap meet thing ended a long time ago. Maybe some people still do it, but it's nothing like it was in the 80s and 90s.




Andrew Gorman said:


> Personally, I really dislike the the obsessed collector wheeling and dealing, the going around a flea market at zero dark thirty with a flashlight and elbowing other people out of the way...  I don't NEED any of this crap and wrassling fer it is not my idea of fun.   To paraphrase the old theosophist saying, when the crap is required it shall appear.


----------



## bikeyard (Jul 11, 2015)

Andrew Gorman said:


> A rush for some, a bad trip for others!  And no one "owes me a deal"- where the heck did that come from?  Sometimes they happen, mostly not.





Its not meant derogatory, he is saying to make the deals happen you have to work for it, thus the early guy with the flashlight looking through your stuff.  I'm with Bike, I like the hunt.


----------



## mike j (Jul 11, 2015)

I remember, this spring, pulling into the center of dark, dreary, lonely, rainy Copake, N.Y. at 0619. Tuned the corner & the street was lined in both directions with cars trying to get into an already full parking lot & thinking, " Dang, late again".


----------



## bikiba (Jul 11, 2015)

In a perfect planet "Steve" i would like things served to me on a silver platter for low money... 

paul - to reply to the first post, i dont think i am one of the elite 15, but maybe a junior 15-30. I have been amassing some cool things, less rare most likely, of bicycle accessories. I enjoy them a lot too and also look at the artistic industrial side. Just thinking how people made something of such quality 80-100 years ago just amazes me. Especially anything corbin/new departure.


----------



## vincev (Jul 11, 2015)

I dont believe in being at a place at the crack of dawn to fight with other nuts over things.Lot of unnecessary stress.I get there when I get there.I talk to people I know,wander and look around.If I find something I like or need I buy it.I try to get a better deal but if not no big deal.If this hobby starts to be a "job" and wears me out I will quit.Its a hobby to be fun not a competition to see if I can out do someone else.


----------



## decotriumph (Jul 11, 2015)

I collect a few items, too, but don't really specialize in any one thing (lights, horns, ads, etc.). I just buy what I like or what I think I might use later. I have bought the majority from CABE members though. I have too many other hobbies (in other words, I'm easily distracted by shiny objects) to concentrate on one. I have old cars, modern bikes, motorcycle, vintage radios, vintage vinyl records, lowbrow art, Mid-Century Modern items, etc. Hey! What was that?!


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 11, 2015)

catfish said:


> It's in my back yard.




 I was able to make a graft from the tree in Eds backyard to the one Scott has down in Texas. Its a little banzai right now but its growing.


----------



## catfish (Jul 11, 2015)

cyclingday said:


> I was able to make a graft from the tree in Eds backyard to the one Scott has down in Texas. Its a little banzai right now but its growing.




I have proprietary rights to the tree and all it's saplings. Took years to cultivate.


----------



## catfish (Jul 11, 2015)

mike j said:


> I remember, this spring, pulling into the center of dark, dreary, lonely, rainy Copake, N.Y. at 0619. Tuned the corner & the street was lined in both directions with cars trying to get into an already full parking lot & thinking, " Dang, late again".




Copake opens the swap meet field gate at sunrise. Everyone pulls in and sets up at the same time.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 11, 2015)

I guess, the short reply would be that I am always interested in what the 10-15 have available for sale.

It may not fit into my space or budget at the time, but I DO appreciate the time and effort it took for the guys (and gals,Darcie) to find this stuff.
I'm more like Vince when it comes to swap meets. More of a social gathering for me, and hopefully the zero dark thirty guy wants to turn his profit right then and there.
It's still a good deal for both, he gets more cash to shop and I got to finish my dream.


----------



## partsguy (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't usually collect parts unless I can use them since my space and funds are tight. But I agree that PayPal is the Devil. It's a necessary evil in today's online marketplace. But you just can't beat human interaction and haggling for a deal.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't see why Paypal is the devil. Anything that makes it easier for someone to spend their money is the American way.
I can't remember the last time I sent a payment without using the friends or family option. You guys are my friends and family.
In Cabe We Trust!
If it goes south, that bridge is burnt. Nobody survives long without bridges to cross.
I would prefer to put cash in hand, but when you're in New York, and I'm in California, Paypal is a Godsend.
Elon Musk for president!


----------



## partsguy (Jul 11, 2015)

In terms of selling on eBay, it has been.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 11, 2015)

I think the distinction is whether you have a display case or not.
That determines how you view parts and accessories.
My stuff is in old mechanic's stack bins awaiting the right application, so I'm not in the select company.
Chris


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't always go picking in the dark, but when I do it's at 4:30am in my "friends display case" ie his barn full of old farm equipment, just as he is putting his garage sale sign up. Thank goodness he doesn't want to pay for three years of relisting fees on eBay after getting his junk "appraised" !


----------



## Howard Gordon (Jul 11, 2015)

I don't believe anyone so far has addressed the real issue here.
Let me say that I made a living for 35 years selling and restoring antiques.  I have experience with everything from classic antique autos to carved furniture to fishing lures.  I've collected and dealt in a wide spectrum of antiques and collectibles on a full time basis. 
Things are not what they used to be.  Most of my antiques are worth 50 - 75% of what I could have sold them for 15 years ago.
I love collecting bikes and anything related, but I'm not crazy.  Some of the prices I see asked for parts and bike related are out of this world.  I've learned thru experience that if I have a desirable item is for sale, and no one buys it, there is only 1 reason. It is way overpriced.
When I first got into the hobby, I called out-of-state about getting a saddle recovered.  I was told a 3+ month turnaround.  When I asked why?, I was told "We treat each seat like a work of art."  Here lies the problem.  Its not a work of art, its a bicycle seat that was mass produced.  Rarity and demand are key, but when an in range price is asked, the item will sell. -- Howard


----------



## bike (Jul 11, 2015)

Howard Gordon said:


> ... Its not a work of art, its a bicycle seat that was mass produced.... -- Howard





yes it WAS but a recover that truly represents the og IS a work of art typically had made one off job-no production line


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 11, 2015)

Howard Gordon said:


> I've learned thru experience that if I have a desirable item is for sale, and no one buys it, there is only 1 reason. It is way overpriced.
> -- Howard



This is true, but it never hurts to make an offer.
More times than not, the seller is willing to deal.


----------



## bikiba (Jul 11, 2015)

scrubbinrims said:


> I think the distinction is whether you have a display case or not.
> That determines how you view parts and accessories.
> My stuff is in old mechanic's stack bins awaiting the right application, so I'm not in the select company.
> Chris




i have a *fairly *see through plastic box from homedepot... does tht count?


----------



## JAF/CO (Jul 11, 2015)

just curious why are so many guys on the cabe ashamed of your location
where is bycleland ?   another good one would be aroundback or intheattic


----------



## partsguy (Jul 11, 2015)

JAF/CO said:


> just curious why are so many guys on the cabe ashamed of your location
> where is bycleland ?   another good one would be aroundback or intheattic




Anonymity.


----------



## bike (Jul 11, 2015)

us old folks like the illusion of privacy


----------



## JAF/CO (Jul 11, 2015)

looks like hiding to me at least the town or zip code


----------



## slick (Jul 11, 2015)

JAF/CO said:


> looks like hiding to me at least the town or zip code




Ya, its not like your street address is listed and we'll be knocking on your door.....well, unless you burnt me on a deal, then yes ill take the next plane out and see you in person.


----------



## bike (Jul 12, 2015)

bike said:


> us old folks like the illusion of privacy




all m yfor sale compl ywith location


----------



## vincev (Jul 12, 2015)

Most are not paranoid.lol Who here is so important that their "privacy" or Anonymity must be hidden.lol. This goes back to the Members Map where guys were afraid to get on it because they may be found. I aint a coward=Crown Point,In.


----------

